# Leuc clutch size vs. Banded Leuc clutch size



## Chicago Frog Man (Mar 5, 2009)

I remember reading somewhere that either the Banded Leucs or Leucs have significantly larger clutches. What is the average clutch size for a Banded Leuc and a Standard Leuc? I read a few threads and I think the consensus for one pair of Standard Leucs was about 6. Is that about right? How about Banded?


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

same.........


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

Often times WC frogs will lay larger clutches than their CB counterparts. For instance, our WC leucs lay clutches of 12+ from time to time.


----------



## buddha (Oct 17, 2006)

My fine Spotted have had no less than 8 no more than 10.. -Buddha


----------

